# Das große Treffen



## flämischer löwe (28. März 2007)

Nur eine Idee:
Wie groß ist das Interesse an einer Rießigen Sause ?
Eine Tour, MIT und FÜR alle, aus KÖLN BONN und RSK ?

Zum Saison Einstieg, nur als Beispiel, in der Mitte, Rund um Siegburg. Oder Ähnlisch.
Mit vielen, vielen Bikern, Open End Fahreren, ob CC, Tour und Allem anderen ( Freeridern).
Weitere Vorschläge, klar offen.


----------



## Balu. (28. März 2007)

critical-mass in Siegburg ?  

Dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (28. März 2007)

Nach Ostermontag habe ich den Kopf dafür wieder frei oder will nur noch mit Meaple fahren.  
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Giom (29. März 2007)

gerne! Bei Events sind TTLer immer mehrfach vertretten.
Gruss
guillaume


----------



## Postmann (29. März 2007)

Ich wäre dabei, wenn ich Zeit hab!!


----------



## cena (29. März 2007)

auch Freerider erwünscht ?  
dann wär ich dabei


----------



## Delgado (29. März 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Nur eine Idee:
> Wie groß ist das Interesse an einer Rießigen Sause ?
> Eine Tour, MIT und FÜR alle, aus KÖLN BONN und RSK ?
> 
> ...



Was ist mit Gummersbach und Bergisch Gladbach  

Dann ja!


----------



## Postmann (29. März 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Was ist mit Gummersbach und Bergisch Gladbach
> 
> Dann ja!


 
NIX


----------



## Delgado (29. März 2007)

Postmann schrieb:


> NIX



Dann bieten wir alternativ:

Das große Fressen   ( .. hoffentlich mit anderem Ausgang ...)


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. März 2007)

Freerider, warum denn nicht, wenn du auch Berghoch kommst. 
Ich denke der Ort den wir Wählen sollte nah an einem Bahnhof sein, von daher ist Siegburg Ideal.
Dann brauchen wir jemanden der sich da auch gut auskennt, Vorschlag: Udo1
Termin 14.04 oder 15.04.?????


----------



## Delgado (29. März 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Termin 14.04 oder 15.04.?????



15. da Rennen am 14.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (29. März 2007)

Wo ???


----------



## Delgado (29. März 2007)

Brühl


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. März 2007)

Und ? Mehr ?  Downhill, CC, MA, Sackhüpfen,  ....???


----------



## Delgado (29. März 2007)

Eierlaufen  


Guckst Du:

http://koeln.randonneure-deutschland.de/index.php?seite=strecken


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. März 2007)

Nicht schlecht.  

Aber nu zurück zur Tour. 
Also dann eher 15.04, in Siegburg. So sieht es bis jetzt aus.
Lassen wir auch nicht zu lange darüber Diskutieren da es sonst nicht Funktionieren wird.
Wer könnte denn den die Route planen, ca 50-75 Km ?


----------



## Cheetah (29. März 2007)

Mein Senf:
Wir Treffen uns am Bahnhof Siegburg, z.B. Udo1 führt zur Drachenschanze, kurzes trennen der Gruppe in FR und CC Fraktion, Zusammenführung in Merten. Jetzt kann der Initiator das guiden übernehmen. Einkehrschwung  bei Windeck. Zurück via DB oder Siegradwanderweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (29. März 2007)

Wießt du wie lange du m mit vielen, vielen Bikern auf so ner Runde unterwegs bist ?!?

Bei >10 Fahrern zieht sich das Feld ja schon ...

Mach ne kleinere Runde und am besten ohne Nadelöhre


----------



## Stefan_SIT (29. März 2007)

... unter 'ner "großen Sause" verstehe ich was anderes. Nämlich      und möglicherweise ein bisschen Biken.
Sieht mir mehr nach 'nem ganz normalen LMB-Termin aus, der an ALLE gerichtet ist. Oder habe ich dich falsch verstanden?

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. März 2007)

Eigentlich schon.
Kannst dir ja die Trikot Taschen mit dem Füllen was du für eine Sause brauchst.


----------



## flämischer löwe (29. März 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Mein Senf:
> Wir Treffen uns am Bahnhof Siegburg, z.B. Udo1 führt zur Drachenschanze, kurzes trennen der Gruppe in FR und CC Fraktion, Zusammenführung in Merten. Jetzt kann der Initiator das guiden übernehmen. Einkehrschwung bei Windeck. Zurück via DB oder Siegradwanderweg.


Der Vorschlag ist Gut


----------



## Solanum (29. März 2007)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Der Vorschlag ist Gut




find ich auch! Will auch mit 

Solanum


----------



## Postmann (30. März 2007)

Den Vorschlag find ich auch gut!! Und Sonntag der 15.04 ist auch ein super Termin!


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (30. März 2007)

"Große Sause"hört sich klasse an!
Sonntag der 15 ist Super,
bin dabei!!!!

Wenns auch ne Gruppe für langsamere Fahrer gibt werd ich sogar meine schlechtere....ähh bessere Hälfte dazu überreden können!!


----------



## Blut Svente (30. März 2007)

Dann stellt mal was ins LMB
 Team 7 Hills is bestimmt auch am Start!


----------



## Beach90 (30. März 2007)

Ich find die Idee auch nich schlecht...muss mal schauen ,wenn ich rechtzeitig aus Münsingen wieder da bin ,wär ich sicher  auch mit dabei


----------



## Redking (31. März 2007)

Sonntags hat UDO1 Ausgangsverbot mit dem Bike!  

Aber das ist ja nach Ostern vielleicht opfere ich mich ja.
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (31. März 2007)

Gut Klaus, dann opfere du dich bis ca Merten, danach übernehme ich. 
Ziel denke ich, Köppke in Wilberhofen am Bahnhof. 
Der hat auch einen Biergarten .

Ich packe die ganze Sache dann in den LMB.


----------



## Udo1 (31. März 2007)

Hallo "flämischer Löwe"


Redking schrieb:


> Sonntags hat UDO1 Ausgangsverbot mit dem Bike!
> 
> Aber das ist ja nach Ostern vielleicht opfere ich mich ja.
> Grüße
> Klaus


Habe längst umdisponiert . Es wird mir ein Vergnügen bereiten Euch am Bahnhof zu empfangen  und Euch dann zur Drachenschanze zu führen.
Klaus wird mich gerne unterstützen , beim Empfang und bei der Führung.


----------



## Udo1 (1. April 2007)

Hallo,
habe mir mal Gedanken über den Streckenverlauf von SIEGBURG bis MERTEN gemacht.
hier sind erst einmal 2 Varianten für den Streckenverlauf des ersten Abschnitts SIEGBURG - MERTEN.

Variante 1: ca. 400 HHM






Variante 2: ca. 500 HHM




Bis dann


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. April 2007)

Schön zu sehen das sich einige was Einfallen lassen.  
Ich werde mir den Rest jetzt überlegen.

*@ Udo* Wie hoch ist der Trail Anteil bei deinen Routen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. April 2007)

Bin heute mal eine Strecke abgefahren, die vieleicht in frage kommt.
20 km 400 Hm.  
Lützgenauel, Hombach, Hatzfeld, Niederhohlscheid, Orchiedental, Wilbertzhohn, Niederottersbach, Neuenhof, Appelhof, Röcklingen, Wilberhofen.
Ich werde aber noch was anderes Versuchen mit mehr Trails.


----------



## Udo1 (4. April 2007)

Hallo "flämischer Löwe",


flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Schön zu sehen das sich einige was Einfallen lassen.
> Ich werde mir den Rest jetzt überlegen.
> 
> *@ Udo* Wie hoch ist der Trail Anteil bei deinen Routen.


Blau gekennzeichnet der Trailanteil. Die anderen sind etwas breitere Waldwege.


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. April 2007)

Ich werde die Startzeit um 15 min verschieben, 
da wir zu 4. mit dem Zug von der Oberen Sieg nach Siegburg kommen.


----------



## Postmann (10. April 2007)

Ich würde sagen, wir kommen zu 5. ich bin auch dabei!!

Welchen Zug nehmt Ihr? (es fährt einer um 9:26 in Schladern ab,der ist 9:58 in SU) Ich hab nämlich ein Job Ticket und kann am Wochenende noch 1 inkl. Fahrrad mitnehmen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (10. April 2007)

Der Zug ist Richtig, ich hab dich schon mitgezählt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (10. April 2007)

Ich werde Euch empfangen, aber ohne Transparent 


flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Der Zug ist Richtig, ich hab dich schon mitgezählt.


----------



## gotoos (10. April 2007)

Hallo Udo,

lange nichts mehr von dir gehört, bzw. gesehen.
Wir, die Funbike-Gruppe aus Hennef, sind aus Italien zurück  und würden uns der Tour gerne anschliessen. Ich habe in diesem Tread leider keine Uhrzeit gefunden, zu der ihr Starten wollt. Wir würden dann von Hennef aus dazustoßen und könnten sicher noch den ein oder anderen Single-Trail aus unserem Portfolio beisteuern.  

Hier ein Paar Fotos aus Finale Ligure http://www.arcor.de/palb/thumbs_public.jsp?catID=60&albumID=3943372

Gruß
Oliver
*es ist nur der ein Superheld der sich auch selbst für SUPER hält*


----------



## Ommer (10. April 2007)

Hallo Oliver,

hier

ist der Termin


Gruß
Achim


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. April 2007)

Da am Sonntag ja bekanntlich Sommer ist , 
und die ganzen Kommunionen , 
werden wir das Finale um 3 km verschieben, 
es geht in den Siegbogen nach Dreisel . Hier ist der Biergarten größer 
so ist es auch einfacher den Ohmbachtrail einzubauen. 

BIS SONNTAG


----------



## Beach90 (14. April 2007)

Uiii..das wird ja morgen Sonne pur ... 

@ Pierre : Lass uns doch noch einen Fernsehr in die Siegperle schleppen,dann können wir noch das Finale von Paris-Roubaix sehen


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. April 2007)

Zum Glück habe ich Video  

Also 20 Meldungen ist ja Cool, ich weis von noch 3 .
Wenn der Udo fertig ist habe ich mir gedacht durch Eitorf ( Siegweg 15 min ) zu Rollen, danach gehts in die Windecker Trails, die Eitorfer Trails sind von der Strecke zu Aufwendig, und mit unseren nicht zu vergleichen. Bei den Temperaturen kann man dann auch eine Tanke Anfahren. In der Siegperle sind wir angekündigt.
Freue mich auf Morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (15. April 2007)

Hallo "Flämischer Löwe"

schade das Du nicht dabei sein konntest. Es trafen sich am Siegburger Bahnhof so ca. 28 Biker/innen. Unterwegs stieß noch ein Biker dazu.















Vom Bahnhof bewegte sich der Lindwurm zur Sieg, wo wir auf der linken Seite Sieg in den Stallberger Wald vorrückten.




Nach dem ersten Anstieg war erst einmal kurzes Sammeln angesagt.
























Von hier ging es auf geraden Weg zum Steinbruch.















Nach dem Steinbruch ging es weiter auf einem kurzen Trail bergab mit Wasserdurchfahrt wieder hoch zur Wahnbachtalsperrenmauer. Weiter über Happerschoß und Bröhl hoch zum Römerweg.




Ab hier führte Steffan @wingover das Hauptfeld zur Drachenschanze, wobei ich die Gruppe übernahm, die nicht über die Drachenschanze wollte.
Hier hielt mich auf schmalen Trail bergab in einer unübersichlichen Kurve eine Dornenrute vom weiterfahren ab. Aber Dank, der in diesem Winter, durchgeführten "Erste Hilfe" Kurse hatten alle Biker/innen ihr Erste Hilfe Paket an Bord. Robby von den Piraten hat mich nach allen Regeln der medizinischen Erstversorgung versorgt. Ich blutete wie ein frischgeschlachtetes Spanferkel. Die Dornen wurde kunstvoll mit Renates Pinzette aus meinen Ohr, Hals und Gesicht gezupft. Danke euch beiden .
Nach der Erstversorgung ging es weiter zur Sieg zum Ende des Sieghöhenweges, wo mich noch zu allem Unglück der Plattfuß hinten erwischte. Nach dem Schlauchwechsel traf das Hauptfeld ein und Beach90 übernahm die weiter Führung. Hier trennten sich unsere Wege. Ich fuhr mit noch einigen Biker/innen zurück an der Sieg entlang nach Siegburg zurück.
Das heißt nach dem aufsitzen, merkte ich, das nicht nur mein Hinterreifen platt war, sondern auch der Vorderreifen Luftlos war. Also nochmals kurz Schlauchwechsel. In der Sieglinde verabschiedeten wir uns, mit meinen blutverschmierten Gesicht wollte ich es den Gästen nicht zumuten mir beim Hefe trinken zu zuschauen. Nach dem Duschen sahen die Dornenschrammen in meinen Gesicht nicht mehr so gefährlich aus.
Mir hat es Spaß gemacht. Vielleicht sieht man sich bei einer der nächsten Touren.


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (15. April 2007)

Hallo Udo,
die restliche Tour war echt schön aber anstrengend!
Mich hat bei meinen Schlauchlosen Reifen hinten ein schleichender Platter erwischt so das ich mit Robby,nach dem Biergarten, mit der Bahn zurück gefahren bin von Dattenfeld,alle 2km pumpen war mir zu blöd!

Zu deiner Erstversorgung,ich mit mit der 2ten Gruppe über die Drachenschanze gefahren,deine Erstversorgung übernahm Robby und Renate,aber beim gleichen Trikot  
Will mich ja nicht mit Falschen Loorbeeren schmücken!!

Dann bis zur nächsten Bike&Run Tour,hab jetzt mal deine Nummer gespeichert,falls ich wieder mal nur 5 min.zu spät bin!

Grüße Tom


----------



## Udo1 (15. April 2007)

Hallo Tom,


Tom-Siegburg schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> die restliche Tour war echt schön aber anstrengend!
> Mich hat bei meinen Schlauchlosen Reifen hinten ein schleichender Platter erwischt so das ich mit Robby,nach dem Biergarten, mit der Bahn zurück gefahren bin von Dattenfeld,alle 2km pumpen war mir zu blöd!
> 
> ...


Danke für den Hinweis, habe es geändert.


----------



## Beach90 (15. April 2007)

War ja ne Prima Tour .... toll wie weit man ohne Guide kommt


----------



## Merlin (15. April 2007)

> Aber Dank, der in diesem Winter, durchgeführten "Erste Hilfe" Kurse hatten alle Biker/innen ihr Erste Hilfe Paket an Bord.



Obwohl ich nicht an diesen Kursen teilgenommen habe war ich heute froh, selbiges Paket dabeigehabt zu haben. Die Tour war wirklich schön, leider habe ich auf dem Rückweg (bin zusammen mit monsterchen etwas früher abgebogen) die Sturzsaison 2007 eingeleutet. Höhe Drachenschanze habe ich auf dem Siegradwanderweg zurückfahrend voller Bewunderung einem Drachenflieger zugeschaut, nur eine Hand am Lenker...die fiese Schlaglochserie vor meinem Lenker habe ich erst bemerkt, also es mir selbigen aus der Hand geschlagen hat. Dann folgte ein Abgang mit ca. 25 Km/h auf die Schotterpiste mit den logischen Folgen...

Tja, morgen habe ich verlängerten Urlaub, aber fahren werde ich die nächsten 1-2 Wochen wohl nicht können. 

Dank nochmal ans monsterchen für die Erstversorgung vor Ort!


----------



## Giom (15. April 2007)

Ja, das war schon 'ne richtig schöne Tour. Hat Spaß gemacht euren Bikegebiet zu entdecken, schöne Trails habt ihr da. Und bei dem wetter wäre eine rückfahrt nach Siegburg über die Bahn nicht in Frage gekommen. Das "locker rollen" an der Sieg entlang hat auch Spaß gemacht
Also bis zum nächsten mal!
Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## Redking (15. April 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Das "locker rollen" an der Sieg entlang hat auch Spaß gemacht
> Also bis zum nächsten mal!
> Gruß
> Guillaume



Hallo ich melde mich auch zurück. 
Bike und ich sind geputzt. 
Trotzdem bin ich tot. Habe 100 Kilometer zurückgelegt.
Generell zu dem Lockeren Rollen.
Born2bikewild und ich haben den GiomExpress an der Sieglinde vorbei jagen gesehen. 
Zum Glück hatten wir ja über die Höhenmeterabkürzungen mit meiner langsamen Fahrweise euch überholt!

So Fotos kommen wenn ich wieder erholt bin. Ich hätte es besser so gemacht wie unser Guide. Der ja mit Abwesenheit geglänzt hat. 
Wer saufen kann, der kann auch am Morgen radeln!   

Video 1

Traileinstieg

Nach Happerschoß




Nach dem Trail mit dem fiesen Namen




An der Drachenschanze.




Kurz vor Herchen




Wie komme ich da rüber???




Im Biergarten:










Trail in Herchen
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Beach90 (15. April 2007)

boa...wassn das fürn scheiss gesichtsausdruck


----------



## soka70 (15. April 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Trotzdem bin ich tot. Habe 100 Kilometer zurückgelegt.



Ich auch!!!!

113 km bei einer Fahrzeit von 6:28 h. Höhenmeter? War die mit Abstand längste Tour meines Lebens , dummerweise kann ich z. Zt. leider kaum noch schmerzfrei sitzen... 

War aber echt super, danke an alle Guides, Co-Guides und natürlich unbekannterweise an den "flämischen Löwen", der diese Tour ins LMB gestellt hat.....

Wünsche Euch allen eine schöne Woche!


----------



## sibby08 (15. April 2007)

Beach90 schrieb:


> boa...wassn das fürn scheiss gesichtsausdruck


 
Tja Max, das ist die Kunst des Fotografen. Immer zur richtigen Zeit auf den Auslöser drücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (15. April 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Höhenmeter?



1094


----------



## sibby08 (15. April 2007)

Für mich war dies heute auch mit Abstand die längste Tour. Aber die Buckellei im Winter hat sich gelohnt. Als ich nach exakt 100,3 Km zu Hause war habe ich meiner Frau sogar noch den Vorschlag gemacht mit dem Rad irgenwo hinfahren einen Salat essen. Schade, sie hat das Auto bevorzugt  .
Auch ich hätte gerne den Initiator dieser Mammut Tour gerne mal kennen gelernt. Hast super was auf die Beine gestellt, nur gesehen haben wir Dich nicht  . 
Leider hat mein HAC in Dreisel die Touraufzeichnung beendet. Ich kann daher nur sagen das es bis Dreisel 756 Hm bei 58 km waren. 

Den Sturzpiloten Udo1 und Merlin wünsche ich gute Besserung.

Kurzer Nachtrag: Meine Bilder sind jetz "on"
Kleiner Vorgeschmack:
Giom in der "Spielwiese" und bei der Drachenschanzen Abfahrt


 



Klaus bei der Fluss Durchfahrt




Blick von der Drachenschanze




... und den Rest (29 Bilder) bei mir im Fotoalbum.


----------



## Redking (15. April 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> 1094


Helmut und ich hatten ein paar mehr!

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-Kao (15. April 2007)

Jau Leute, war 'ne schöne Tour mit vielen netten Bikerlein in einem für mich völlig neuen Revier  Ich wäre gerne noch mit euch weiter gefahren, aber die Familie...  Die Rückfahrt in der kleinen Gruppe war dann doch auch seeeehr nett und kurzweilig. Ich hatte sogar noch Zeit, eine kurze Schleife durch die Wahner Heide zu drehen. Letztendlich irgend etwas mit 95km und 700hm.

Bilder und Videos folgen morgen oder die die nächsten Tage in diesem Kino


----------



## sun909 (15. April 2007)

So,
auch wieder in Köln eingekehrt.

War ein super Tag, lecker Wetter, nettes Volk auf der Bahn, und zum Abschluß die gute Sieglinde 

Hoffe, die angekündigten Trails in Windeck fahren wir dann das nächste Mal  ...

grüße aus Köln
SUN909

...der mit dem Smart...


----------



## MTB-Kao (16. April 2007)

Hier sind schon einmal die Bilder zu finden: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/17098 Am besten nach Dateiname sortieren.

Ich wünsche euch eine sonnige Woche


----------



## Wurzel glätter (16. April 2007)

Das sind ja super Bilder  War echt schön gestern viele nette biker waren dabei hoffe das beim nächsten mal auch wieder so viele dabei sind 
ich denke schon das wir uns mal in windeck treffen sollten um die trails zu fahren!!! (werde dazu mal etwas schreiben) auch an flämischen löwen einen dank für die gute organisation hoffe das du beim nächsten mal auch dabei sein kannst 

Ps. muss  jetzt weiter arbeiten bitte die kleinschreibung zu entschuldigen  da ich nur wenig zeit habe gruß Marcel


----------



## Cheetah (16. April 2007)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Das sind ja super Bilder  War echt schön gestern viele nette biker waren dabei hoffe das beim nächsten mal auch wieder so viele dabei sind
> *ich denke schon das wir uns mal in windeck treffen sollten um die trails zu fahren!!! *(werde dazu mal etwas schreiben) auch an flämischen löwen einen dank für die gute organisation hoffe das du beim nächsten mal auch dabei sein kannst
> 
> Ps. muss  jetzt weiter arbeiten bitte die kleinschreibung zu entschuldigen  da ich nur wenig zeit habe gruß Marcel


Gute Idee!  

Die Tour gestern war schön und lang, schön lang, verdammt lang. 


Warum sind die die Crashpiloten aus meinen WP-Team, und fahren Rohloff? Ich habe Angst


----------



## Krampe (16. April 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Ja, das war schon 'ne richtig schöne Tour. Hat Spaß gemacht euren Bikegebiet zu entdecken, schöne Trails habt ihr da. Und bei dem wetter wäre eine rückfahrt nach Siegburg über die Bahn nicht in Frage gekommen. Das "locker rollen" an der Sieg entlang hat auch Spaß gemacht
> Also bis zum nächsten mal!
> Gruß
> Guillaume



Ich schließe mich dem kleinen wahnsinnigen Franzosen an...
Schöne Tour mit anschließendem ruhigem Ausrollen nach Siegburg :kotz:
Grüsse Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (16. April 2007)

Vielleicht noch im Monat Mai, 


Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Das sind ja super Bilder  War echt schön gestern viele nette biker waren dabei hoffe das beim nächsten mal auch wieder so viele dabei sind
> ich denke schon das wir uns mal in windeck treffen sollten um die trails zu fahren!!! (werde dazu mal etwas schreiben) auch an flämischen löwen einen dank für die gute organisation hoffe das du beim nächsten mal auch dabei sein kannst
> ... gruß Marcel


wäre schön kurz vor meinen Wegzug noch einmal durch das Windecker Ländchen. 
Heute wurden mir die letzten 3 Dornen aus dem Ohr entfernt, mir gehr es wieder gut


----------



## 2dangerbiker (16. April 2007)

Krampe schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich dem kleinen wahnsinnigen Franzosen an...
> Schöne Tour mit anschließendem ruhigem Ausrollen nach Siegburg :kotz:
> Grüsse Christof



war gestern eine echte super Tour und alles Neuland für mich. Besonders gut war der Heilbrunnentrail am Ende nach unserer Pause in der Siegperle.  
Wenn das ruhige ausrollen bei dir Giom mit bis zu 40 Km/h an der Sieg entlang ist, möchte ich mit dir nicht schnell Fahren.
Schade das der flämmische Löwe nicht dabei war, gibt es Ihn überhaupt !!!
In seinen Löwenkäfig lief nur Radrennen im TV, aber den Löwen haben wir (Marcel und ich ) nicht gefunden.Schade


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. April 2007)

Na ja, mich gibts schon, nur leider Sonntag nicht. 
SORRY.
Ich hab ja einiges Verpasst, selber schuld. Ist auch leider nicht mehr zuenden.
Vieleicht nächstes mal.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (17. April 2007)

beim nächsten mal klappt es bestimmt 
dann fahren wir in windeck


----------



## MTB-Kao (17. April 2007)

Ach so... wer die Bilder in Originalgröße und -qualität haben möchte, der kann mir eine PM mit seiner Emailadresse schicken. Dann maile ich sie euch.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## sibby08 (1. Februar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Na ja, mich gibts schon, nur leider Sonntag nicht.
> SORRY.
> Ich hab ja einiges Verpasst, selber schuld. Ist auch leider nicht mehr zuenden.
> *Vieleicht nächstes mal*.


 
Wollte den Fred noch mal nach vorne holen (danke an Joscho für sein posting im Team III Fred).

Wie schaut es aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (1. Februar 2008)

*HALLO.  *


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Februar 2008)

*@sibby08,Joscho*. Ich glaub das gibt so nichts. 
Zuviel Altlasten  
Wir müßen ganz von vorne Anfangen, mit neuer Überschrift usw.


----------



## Tazz (2. Februar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *@sibby08,Joscho*. Ich glaub das gibt so nichts.
> Zuviel Altlasten
> Wir müßen ganz von vorne Anfangen, mit neuer Überschrift usw.



Dennoch bin ich fast sicher das das hier von nahe zu jedem gelesen wurde  










*Ich lach mich schlapp *


----------



## sibby08 (2. Februar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *@sibby08,Joscho*. Ich glaub das gibt so nichts.
> Zuviel Altlasten
> Wir müßen ganz von vorne Anfangen, mit neuer Überschrift usw.


 
Nö, der Fred hier passt ganz gut. Schließlich wird ab posting #59 von einer Wiederholung gesprochen mit Start ab Windeck oder so.
Einen neuer Fred sorgt nur für Verwirrung  .
Würde schon mal den gleichen Termin Zeitraum vorschlagen.
Uuuund bei dem Informationsgehalt in diesem Fred melden sich bestimmt diesmal rund 40 Biker und Bikerinnen an


----------



## flämischer löwe (2. Februar 2008)

Ok,Planung wird gestartet.  
Dann Versuche ich es nochmals. 
Brauchen wir bei der Maße ein Zeltlager, Feldküche, Staßensperren. 
Müßen wir diese Maßenbewegung Anmelden??


----------



## Cheetah (2. Februar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> ...
> Dann Versuche ich es nochmals.
> ...



   

Wir können ja die gleiche Stecke nehmen, für dich was Neues! Nur, wie kriegen wir unseren Udo1 wieder zurück ins Rheinland?


----------



## joscho (2. Februar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ok,Planung wird gestartet.
> Dann Versuche ich es nochmals.



Prima. April ist ja für gewöhnlich ein guter Monat - würde ich also auch diesmal ins Auge fassen. Der gute Udo1 wird vermutlich nicht zur Verfügung stehen - also braucht es da einen anderen (Notfall)Guide. Also, falls ganz spontan bei Dir was dazwischen kommt 



> Brauchen wir bei der Maße ein Zeltlager, Feldküche, Staßensperren.


Hm, wir wollen radeln und nicht zelten. Wir wollen Pampa und nicht Straße. Bleibt also nur die Feldküche 


> Müßen wir diese Maßenbewegung Anmelden??


Frag mal Handlampe. Der kennt sich mit Massenveranstaltungen aus  Siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3860262&postcount=3338

Gruß
Joerg


----------



## Giom (3. Februar 2008)

Hey Manfred, Krampe,
bald gibt's wieder ein Locker Rollen an der Agger entlang... 
guillaume



Redking schrieb:


> Generell zu dem Lockeren Rollen.
> Born2bikewild und ich haben den GiomExpress an der Sieglinde vorbei jagen gesehen.


----------



## Redking (3. Februar 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> Hey Manfred, Krampe,
> bald gibt's wieder ein Locker Rollen an der Agger entlang...
> guillaume



Na mal sehen ob ich diesmal vielleicht mithalten kann! 
Aber die Sieg wäre besser sonst sind wir ganz woanders!
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## gotoos (4. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
prima, die Idee mit dem großen Treffen Teil2.
Wenn der Termin passt, kann ich euch den Guide von Siegburg bis Eitorf-Bohlscheid machen. Ich Toure mit 2 Freunden in der Region regelmässig rum und kann euch den ein oder anderen Single Treil zeigen. Da passen sicher auch 40 Biker drauf 
Der Termin muss aber vor dem 27.04.08 stattfinden. Ab dann bin ich eine Woche in Finale Ligure.         
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (6. Februar 2008)

gotoos schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Wenn der Termin passt, kann ich euch den Guide von Siegburg bis Eitorf-Bohlscheid machen. Ich Toure mit 2 Freunden in der Region regelmässig rum und kann euch den ein oder anderen Single Treil zeigen. Da passen sicher auch 40 Biker drauf



Ja, in Bohlscheid spendiere ich dann eine Runde Kaffee bevor es auf unsere Haustrails geht (die kennt ihr garantiert NICHT)   
Aber da passt auch höchstens ein Bike drauf


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Februar 2008)

Also dann wird es Zeit Nägel mit Köpfen zu machen.
Termin. 21.03 Karfreitag
oder 22.03 Samstags.

Strecke. Da würde ich gerne näher an Windeck Starten, da wir dann mehr Zeit hier oben bei uns haben.
z.B. Eitorf.

Das nur mal so grob.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (6. Februar 2008)

Dann kann ich mit Giom nicht mehr so locker an der Sieg ausrollen.


----------



## ultra2 (6. Februar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Also dann wird es Zeit Nägel mit Köpfen zu machen.
> Termin. 21.03 Karfreitag
> oder 22.03 Samstags.
> 
> ...



Schön, es entwickelt sich. 

Und bist Du diesmal auch dabei?


----------



## sibby08 (6. Februar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Also dann wird es Zeit Nägel mit Köpfen zu machen.
> Termin. 21.03 Karfreitag
> oder 22.03 Samstags.
> 
> ...


 
Bin auch für einen Start in eurer Gegend da es ja dann Sieg abwärts tendenziell Bergab geht  

Termin klingt nicht schlecht.


----------



## Postmann (6. Februar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Also dann wird es Zeit Nägel mit Köpfen zu machen.
> Termin. 21.03 Karfreitag
> oder 22.03 Samstags.
> 
> ...


 
Generell bin ich dabei, aber Ostern bin ich wahrscheinlich in Urlaub.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Redking (6. Februar 2008)

Postmann schrieb:


> Generell bin ich dabei, aber Ostern bin ich wahrscheinlich in Urlaub.
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



Sehe ich genauso!  Finde Ostern nicht so prickelnd. 
Ist dieses Jahr viel zu früh!
Na dann ohne mich. 
Gruss
Klaus


----------



## sibby08 (6. Februar 2008)

Postmann schrieb:


> Generell bin ich dabei, aber Ostern bin ich wahrscheinlich in Urlaub.
> 
> Gruß
> Michael


 
Dann muss der Termin noch einmal überdacht werden. Schließlich brauchen wir ja einen Guide wenn der Lion ggf. kurzfristig ausfällt


----------



## supasini (6. Februar 2008)

ich wär auch gerne dabei - aber Ostern geht nich:
Karfreitag ist tabu, Karsamstag Probe für die Osternacht...
nehmt nen anderen Termin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom-Siegburg (6. Februar 2008)

Schade,wäre gerne wieder dabei gewesen....  
aber Ostern ist ne Woche Urlaub angesagt


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Februar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Dann muss der Termin noch einmal überdacht werden. Schließlich brauchen wir ja einen Guide wenn der Lion ggf. kurzfristig ausfällt


 
Diesmal nicht ohne mich.

OK. Termin.
Wenn dann im April, dann aber Samstags, und dann 05.04,-12.04 oder vieleicht noch am 01.05.
Wegen Rennen fallen dann sonst ca. 6-8 Fahrer weg, fast alle von uns hier oben. 

*Last uns da Bitte schnell zu Potte kommen. *

Zur Strecke. Ich dachte es so, 
Start Eitorf und dann eine tolle, Spektakuläre, Abenteuerliche, Traillastige, Runde durch Windeck. 

Jeder der will kann sich dann natürlich im Siegtal wieder Ausfahren.


----------



## joscho (6. Februar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> OK. Termin.
> Wenn dann im April, dann aber Samstags, und dann 05.04,-12.04 oder vieleicht noch am 01.05.



April klingt gut  Zumindest weiß ich da noch nicht, dass ich nicht kann  Ostern dagegen ist völlig unmöglich.


----------



## Redking (6. Februar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Diesmal nicht ohne mich.
> 
> OK. Termin.
> Wenn dann im April, dann aber Samstags, und dann 05.04,-12.04 oder vieleicht noch am 01.05.
> ...


Du wolltest das noch in den Winterpokal packen. Du Punktegeier!

Es gibt doch noch das letzte WP Wochenende aber bitte so legen das man mit dem Rad nach Eitorf schafft. Sind für mich ca 30 Kilometer. 

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Postmann (6. Februar 2008)

05.04!!!!!


----------



## Blut Svente (6. Februar 2008)

6.4  is Finale vom Poison-Cup!!! Da ist 5.4 schlecht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Februar 2008)

Doch, das geht schon. 
Ich fahre ja auch den Cup, genauso wie 2dangerbiker, wurzel, beach,bonne usw
Deswegen ja auch der Samstags.


----------



## gotoos (6. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

was haltet ihr vom 12. oder 13.04.08.
Die Tour von Eitorf aus zu beginnen halte ich für ganz OK zumahl es das letze mal in Richtung Eitorf ging, sollte es nun aus Eitorf in Richtung Siegburg gehen. Ich schlage euch folgende Tour vor. Wir starten in Eitorf am Bahnhof und Trailen auf einem Single Trail nach Wilbertshofen rauf. Von dort aus fahren wir (leider auf Teer) nach Rankenhohn um von dort aus auf dem alten Röhmerpfad, langer Single Trail, in Richtung Hennef zu trailen. In Hennef werden wir dann zur Sieglinde fahren wo wir uns ein kühles blondes leisten können. Achtung!! nur EIN kühles, denn dann geht es weiter in Richtung Ho-tschi-minh-Pfad nach Lohmar. Wo wir auf dem gei... besten Trail der Gegend, in Richtung Siegburg trailen. Die Strecke dürfte dann so um die 60 km haben. Wer dann noch Lust hat kann noch durch die Wahner Heide Crossen um dann ab Troisdorf wieder in den Zug zu steigen oder an der Sieg wieder in Richtung Eitorf zu touren.
Den Ho-tschi-min-pfad findet ihr hier http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=espqbzxxabterjgh
Den Teil ab Eitorf zeichne ich am Sonntag auf und stelle den Link dann auch noch ein.
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## wingover (6. Februar 2008)

Der 05.04. würde mir recht gut passen. (mein Vorschlag: Startzeit 9:00 Uhr)
Wie wäre es denn mit dem Startpunkt Allner See in Hennef.
Parkmöglichkeiten sind dort reichlich vorhanden.
In etwa dort beginnen die feinen Trails wie Bröltal, Derenbachtal und mit der Stachelhardt-Abfahrt einem ersten Höhepunkt (kann auch schön umfahren werden).
Zum angemessenen Ausklang können sich die Rückpedalierer dann auch wie gehabt in der Sieglinde einfinden.
Den Abschnitt vom Start bis nach Merten könnte ich auch (Co-)guiden.

Viele Grüße an alle
Stephan


----------



## Wurzel glätter (6. Februar 2008)

ich denke das wir uns diesmal den Windecker Trails widmen sollten, da wir sie beim letzten mal nicht richtig gefahren sind, und wenn wir von Hennef fahren sind in Windeck fast alle wieder platt.  Außerdem kommen bei den ganzen Trails einige schon an ihr Limit


----------



## Giom (6. Februar 2008)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> ich denke das wir uns diesmal den Windecker Trails widmen sollten, da wir sie beim letzten mal nicht richtig gefahren sind, und wenn wir von Hennef fahren sind in Windeck fast alle wieder platt.  Außerdem kommen bei den ganzen Trails einige schon an ihr Limit




bei dem was ich von den Trails in Windeck bisher gesehen habe, kann ich das nur zustimmen. Ich finde die viel spektakulärer als der Ho-tschi-min-pfad.


Zum Start in Eitorf...


2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Dann kann ich mit Giom nicht mehr so locker an der Sieg ausrollen.



oh doch, das geht. Können von Bonn Oberkassel mit dem Bike anreisen. Monsterchen kennt bis Eitorf eine schöne Strecke, die sind wir schon diesen Winter gefahren, der wird einfach als Guide für die Anreise verpflichtet. Und fit genug wird er schon sein um die ganze Tour inkl. Trails mitzuhalten. Bei dem Punktestand der SevenUp im WP kann man das schon von denen hoffen


----------



## gotoos (6. Februar 2008)

Jungs und vorallem auch Mädels, 
wenn wir noch lange Diskutieren, sind wir noch Ende 08 dran und können dann ja einen Fred für ne Winterpokaltour aufmachen.  
Tragt was ein und wer kommt der kommt und wer nicht kann hat halt Pech gehabt  und ist das nächste mal dabei!!! Wo steht geschrieben, dass es in diesem Jahr nur ein grosses Treffen geben darf.  Ich finde die Idee mit Windeck auch Super. Bedenkt aber bitte, dass beim ersten grossen Treffen Siegburg genau in der Mitte der Teilnehmer lag.  Ich selbst habe viele kennen gelernt die aus Köln, Bonn, Gladbach und ...... gekommen sind. Wir werden nicht immer alle unter einen Hut bekommen. 

Ich werde am Sonntag noch den Teil der Eitorf Tour aufzeichnen und dann einen Termin Eintragen.  

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## sibby08 (6. Februar 2008)

gotoos schrieb:


> Jungs und vorallem auch Mädels,
> wenn wir noch lange Diskutieren, sind wir noch Ende 08 dran und können dann ja einen Fred für ne Winterpokaltour aufmachen.
> Tragt was ein und wer kommt der kommt und wer nicht kann hat halt Pech gehabt und ist das nächste mal dabei!!! Wo steht geschrieben, dass es in diesem Jahr nur ein grosses Treffen geben darf. Ich finde die Idee mit Windeck auch Super. Bedenkt aber bitte, dass beim ersten grossen Treffen Siegburg genau in der Mitte der Teilnehmer lag. Ich selbst habe viele kennen gelernt die aus Köln, Bonn, Gladbach und ...... gekommen sind. Wir werden nicht immer alle unter einen Hut bekommen.
> 
> ...


 
Keine Panik, das erste große Treffen hat auch 42 Postings gedauert und was da geniales raus kam ist ja allen (außer einem) bekannt.

Laß den Löwen das mal machen. 
Als Einkehrmöglichkeit schlage ich das gleiche Lokal wie im letzen Jahr vor. Habe aber keine Ahnung mehr wie das heißt und wo es genau war.


----------



## ultra2 (6. Februar 2008)

Ich bin auch dafür das der Kimba den Termin einträgt. 

Das hat ja schon Tradition. Wenn er wieder verhindert sein sollte, so schwebt wenigstens sein Geist mit.


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. Februar 2008)

gotoos schrieb:


> . Wir werden nicht immer alle unter einen Hut bekommen.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Oliver


 
Das ist ganz klar. 
Von daher ist mir diese Woche auch erstmal wichtig den Termin festzulegen!
Möglichst für die meisten passent.

Die Strecke wird so sein das wir das Siegtal Richtung Windeck fahren, Start wird Eitorf oder Hennef sein mit direkten Weg in die Windecker-Trails, ganz wichtig z.B. Ohmbach-Trail, Dreisel-Trails,Siegberg, Burg Windeck usw. weil gerade diese Abschnitte letztes mal fehlten. Realschultrail werde ich auslassen.
Zum Abschluß wieder Siegperle.

*@gotoos.*Die Namesrechte für "Das große Treffen" gehören mir


----------



## gotoos (9. Februar 2008)

*@gotoos.*Die Namesrechte für "Das große Treffen" gehören mir[/QUOTE]

Moin,
Keine Panik!? Den Namen will ich dir nicht steitig machen.  Wenn dir so viel daran liegt, sollst du natürlich den Termin eintragen und die Route festlegen. Es wäre sicher ganz nett wenn wieder viele der letzten Tour teilnehmen können. Ich bin ja mal gespannt was da für schöne Trails kommen. Wenn die besser als der Ho tschi minh sein sollen, wird es auf jeden Fall lustig. 
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (10. Februar 2008)

Mitte der Woche werde ich Einstellen.
05.04 ab Eitorf. 

Beschwerden und Änderungsvorschläge werden ab Dienstag Abend nicht mehr Berücksichtigt. 

gotoos.
"Wenn dir so viel daran liegt, sollst du natürlich den Termin eintragen und die Route festlegen."

Warum *ich* das mache ist eigentlich jedem Bekannt hier.  
Kannst mir aber voher mal deine Gegend  Zeigen, so Rund um Eitorf, aber ohne Römerstraße.


----------



## gotoos (10. Februar 2008)

Hallo du flämischer Löwe,  
Mach du das ruhig mit der Tour. Ich schau mir dann gerne mal ein Paar neue Routen in deinem Revier an. 
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## ultra2 (10. Februar 2008)

gotoos schrieb:


> Hallo du flämischer Löwe,
> Mach du das ruhig mit der Tour.
> Gruß
> Oliver



Natürlich macht er das.  Ist schliesslich sein Baby.
Los Kimba stell den Termin rein.


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Februar 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5875


----------



## ultra2 (12. Februar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5875



Super 

Und schon angemeldet.


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. Februar 2008)

Jetzt sind es schon fast *30* Teilnehmer.


----------



## 4Stroke (18. Februar 2008)

.


----------



## Giom (18. Februar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Jetzt sind es schon fast *30* Teilnehmer.



vergiss nicht dass es Leute gibt, die danach nicht zum Start escheinen. Einer letztes Jahr war gar nicht da. Wir haben sogar mit Manfred und Marcel an seiner Tür geklingelt, nix, keine Reaktion


----------



## flämischer löwe (18. Februar 2008)

Echt ? 
	



Am WE guck ich mir mal Teile der Strecke an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (18. Februar 2008)

Ich glaube ich habe jetzt schon die Seuche für dieses Jahr  .
Immer noch krank und musste die schöne Pilgerfahrt sausen lassen.
Jetzt sehe ich, das das große Treffen 2 am selben Tag ist, wie der Auftritt von Mario Barth in Dortmund wofür ich Karten habe. D.h. ich muss spätestens um 15:00 Uhr wieder in Siegburg sein. Da wir um 11.15 Uhr erst losfahren lohnt sich das wohl nicht wirklich. Ich warte aber noch ab und lass mich mal angemeldet.
Den Tag drauf ist die schöne CTF in Wehr und ich habe Landesmeisterschaft in Essen  .


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. Februar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> D.h. ich muss spätestens um 15:00 Uhr wieder in Siegburg sein. Da wir um 11.15 Uhr erst losfahren lohnt sich das wohl nicht wirklich. Ich warte aber noch ab und lass mich mal angemeldet.
> .


 
Fahr auf jedenfall mit, wir kommen immer an Orten mit Bahnhof vorbei,d.h. du kannst dich zu jederzeit ausklinken und pünktlich in Siegburg sein. 

Mario Barth. Cool. Viel Spaß  

Bin heute mal die Strecke abgefahren, wir werden viel spaß haben. 
Ein wenig muß ich aber noch an der Route ändern, heute waren es ca 32 km 700 hm, eigentlich zu kurz, allerdings mit 30 Bikern auch wieder lang genug, durch die Trails und den Hm werden wir so ca 3-3,5 std unterwegs sein.Denke ich.
Eventuell nehme ich doch noch den Realschul Trail mit rein.
Basaltkrater? Wasserfall? Dattenfelder Kreuz?


*@ Redking:* Magst du mein Back sein


----------



## Ferkelmann (23. Februar 2008)

Moin erstmal ...
... und will mich ja nicht sofort unbeliebt machen, @ flämischer Löwe: Übst Du auf Deinem Bild einhändiges Fahrradfahren??  
Liest sich aber ansonsten nett hier und würde mich gern mal einklinken. Bin aber aufgrund fehlendem motorisiertem Untersatz auf Bahnanreise zum Treffpunkt angewiesen ....


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. Februar 2008)

Guckst du hier. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5875

Ich habe Anreise und Abreisezeiten rausgesucht. 



Foto. 
Verpflegungs Punkt bei Weltcup Rennen in Houffalize( Belgien)


----------



## joscho (23. Februar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Jetzt sehe ich, das das große Treffen 2 am selben Tag ist, wie der Auftritt von Mario Barth in Dortmund wofür ich Karten habe. D.h. ich muss spätestens um 15:00 Uhr wieder in Siegburg sein.



Bevor ich zum Barth ginge würde ich die Tour zwei mal fahren


----------



## Anfaenger64 (23. Februar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Bin heute mal die Strecke abgefahren, wir werden viel spaß haben.
> Ein wenig muß ich aber noch an der Route ändern, heute waren es ca 32 km 700 hm, eigentlich zu kurz, allerdings mit 30 Bikern auch wieder lang genug, durch die Trails und den Hm werden wir so ca 3-3,5 std unterwegs sein.Denke ich.
> Eventuell nehme ich doch noch den Realschul Trail mit rein.
> Basaltkrater? Wasserfall? Dattenfelder Kreuz?
> ...



HAllo Löwe,

warst Du es also doch der in der Serpentine über dem Tal der fliegenden Messer hing  
Realschultrail: MUSS
Wasserfall: MUSS?
Dattenfelder Kreuz zu 30...geht das???

Viel Spass heute abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Februar 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> HAllo Löwe,
> 
> warst Du es also doch der in der Serpentine über dem Tal der fliegenden Messer hing
> Realschultrail: MUSS
> ...


 
Tal der fliegenden Messer ??? 

Dattenfelder Kreuz zu 30 oder gar zu 40. Klar geht das. 
Ist wie Alp de Huez mit 120 hoch, nur halt runter.
Im ernst, ich habe das so vor: Wir kommen vom Siegberg-Trail, an der Siegbrücke kann jeder für sich entscheiden mit mir die 500m hoch zur Ranch zufahren bzw. denn Serpentinen Trail runter, dauer der Aktion ist ca. 5min.
Danach gehts gemeinsam weiter.

Du bist übrigens noch nicht angemeldet. 

Wegen B-Day Party. Wo warst du ????? War schön, ich habe ca. 10 Flaschen BIONADE getrunken. 

Hier noch schnell ein Tip für morgen.

Windeck-Trails mit Bonne, Luca, Jörg und mir. Morgen 13.30 ab Hamm, oder mit den Freireitern ab 12.30 ab Shop Purevelo.


----------



## Redking (24. Februar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *@ Redking:* Magst du mein Back sein


Ich muss dann mich vom WP erholen so eine Woche pausieren ist dann ganz wichtig. 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Anfaenger64 (24. Februar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Tal der fliegenden Messer ???
> 
> Dattenfelder Kreuz zu 30 oder gar zu 40. Klar geht das.
> Ist wie Alp de Huez mit 120 hoch, nur halt runter.
> ...



Diese Woche liege ich flach. Keine Chance auf Training oder Feiern      

P.S. 5min pro Fahrer, meinst Du Ausserdem gibts an der Ranch Currywurst, und Du weisst die dauert etwas länger


----------



## Anfaenger64 (24. Februar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Tal der fliegenden Messer ???



Klein Texas  Tal ohne Licht Der Schandfleck im Bebauungsplan nur Orchideen gibts da keine


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Februar 2008)

Hier noch schnell ein Tip für morgen.

Windeck-Trails mit Bonne, Luca, Jörg und mir. Morgen 13.30 ab Hamm, oder mit den Freireitern ab 12.30 ab Shop Purevelo.  [/QUOTE]

Alles bömische Dörfer, wo geht denn der Start ab? Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja noch 12.30h hin? Ich muss heute noch raus!!!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Februar 2008)

Ja, schöne Serpentinen dort , und man könnte auf der anderen Seite genauso Runter.
Bringt dann aber nur als CC Training was, mit mehreren Wiederholungen, weil zu kurz.

*@ Redking.* Deine PM hat mich nicht sehr Erfreut . Naja muß ich so hinnehmen.
Trotzdem Rocken wir demnächst mal wieder über die Dreisel-Trails , gibt auch wieder Verpflegung bei mir.


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Februar 2008)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Hier noch schnell ein Tip für morgen.
> 
> Windeck-Trails mit Bonne, Luca, Jörg und mir. Morgen 13.30 ab Hamm, oder mit den Freireitern ab 12.30 ab Shop Purevelo.


 
Alles bömische Dörfer, wo geht denn der Start ab? Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja noch 12.30h hin? Ich muss heute noch raus!!!![/quote]


CC Tour ab 13.30 Uhr( Schnell, Anpruchsvoll ), 
Freerider Tour ab 12.30, jeweils beim Bike Shop www.purevelo.de in Hamm Sieg. Nächster Bahnhof Au-Sieg, 5 min von Hamm. 
Nach Absprache könnte man sich auch hier Treffen


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Februar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Alles bömische Dörfer, wo geht denn der Start ab? Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja noch 12.30h hin? Ich muss heute noch raus!!!!


 

CC Tour ab 13.30 Uhr( Schnell, Anpruchsvoll ), 
Freerider Tour ab 12.30, jeweils beim Bike Shop www.purevelo.de in Hamm Sieg. Nächster Bahnhof Au-Sieg, 5 min von Hamm. 
Nach Absprache könnte man sich auch hier Treffen[/QUOTE]

Das packe ich nicht mehr. Wenn Ihr die nächste WE-Tour plant, klinke ich mich gern mit bei den Freeridern ein. Brauche halt so lange zu Euren Treffpunkten ....


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Februar 2008)

Nächste Woche ist Wettkampf angesagt. 
Die Freerider sind aber jedes WE unterwegs.
Guckst du hier,
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4510592#post4510592
Hier verabreden wir uns immer, ist unser Heim-Thread,
für Touren, Teile, Feten, Rennen, und zum Beschweren .
Fürs Freeriden hälst du dich am besten an den Dirk, Shopinhaber Purevelo, hier unterwegs als Deerk.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (24. Februar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ja, schöne Serpentinen dort , und man könnte auf der anderen Seite genauso Runter.
> Bringt dann aber nur als CC Training was, mit mehreren Wiederholungen, weil zu kurz.



Wenn Du mal wieder da bist zeige ich dir die Verlängerung und dann die verschärfte Version


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (24. Februar 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *@ Redking.* Deine PM hat mich nicht sehr Erfreut . Naja muß ich so hinnehmen.
> Trotzdem Rocken wir demnächst mal wieder über die Dreisel-Trails , gibt auch wieder Verpflegung bei mir.


Bis dahin ist ja noch etwas Zeit. 
Und meine Regeneration ist dann vielleicht schon abgeschlossen. 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## flämischer löwe (7. März 2008)

Biergarten der Siegperle ist gebucht , es muß nur für Ordentliches Wetter gesorgt werden. 

Schönes WE.


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. März 2008)

Morgen bin ich auf der Runde wie sie sein wird(denke ich), dann gib ich genaue Daten.


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. März 2008)

Jetzt sind´s 34 , mit mir 35. Also 70 Daumen drücken für GEILES Bike Wetter.

Es fehlen mir noch ein paar bekannte Namen !!!


----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. März 2008)

Hallo Trailjunkies,

ich biete am Samstag ab 10 Uhr Mitfahrgelegenheit von Porz-Wahnheide über Troisdorf, Siegburg oder Hennef nach Eitorf. Max. 3 Pers. samt Rad. 
Achtung: nur morgens, nachmittags nicht. Da muss der Giom Express oder RS Express einspringen.

Bei Interesse bitte PN...

Manni


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. März 2008)

Was ist am Samstag ???   


Nette Aktion von dir. 

*Sollte  der Regen jetzt im großen und ganzen vorbei sein, dann könnt ihr von guten  bis Idealen  Bodenverhältnbissen ausgehen.*
Ich habe aber noch keine Vorhersage gehört.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. März 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Was ist am Samstag ???



http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5875

P.S. für die "Vergesslichen"


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. März 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5875


 
Ja, da muß man ja dabei sein !!!!!! Sollte man nicht verpassen !!!


----------



## Postmann (1. April 2008)

So, nachedm jetzt die Wettervorhersage für Samstag raus ist, würde mich mal interessieren, wieviele von den 35 Leuten denn am Samstag wirklich in Eitorf am Bhf stehen     

Denn es soll regnen bei 1-5 Grad!!!!    

Aber Leute, ich denke es lohnt auch bei schlechtem Wetter!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (1. April 2008)

Postmann schrieb:


> Denn es soll regnen bei 1-5 Grad!!!!
> 
> Aber Leute, ich denke es lohnt auch bei schlechtem Wetter!!!


 
Quatsch, wer sagt das den !!!!!
Habe von 27 Grad bei strahlende Sonnenschein gehört 
 

Sollte es was "Nass" sein, wird die Sache natürlich sehr Technisch, trotzdem sollte es fahrbar sein, notfalls kann man ja schieben.
Team iii das macht euch ja nichts, oder ? Nicht böße nehmen 


Die Tour findet auf jedenfall Statt, notfalls lassen wir die Trails weg und nutzen einfache Wald-Autobahn-Wege mit Panorama.


----------



## Merlin (3. April 2008)

Also wenn es wettertechnisch wirklich so kommt wie angekündigt....nennt mich nicht Weichei, aber das muss nicht sein


----------



## joscho (3. April 2008)

Weicheich 

Ich schau mir morgen Abend erst wieder irgendeine Vorhersage an - in den letzten Tagen waren die ja sehr wechselhaft und das Wetter ja dann doch wieder ganz anders.
Vielleicht muss man sich da einfach Samstag früh spontan entscheiden  Es wäre wirklich schade, wenn das Treffen ins Wasser fällt. Aber um jeden Preis dabei sein muss man natürlich auch nicht.


----------



## supasini (3. April 2008)

noch kann man rückwirkend Punkte für den WP eintragen - und die wären gerechtfertigter als so manches, was da an Punkten aus La Palma, Südafrika,... eingetragen wurde...


----------



## on any sunday (3. April 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> ..und die wären gerechtfertigter als so manches, was da an Punkten aus La Palma, .. eingetragen wurde...



Aber Hallo, hast ja schließlich teammäßig davon profitiert, fliegst du halt nächstes Jahr mit, alter Neidhammel.


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (4. April 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Also wenn es wettertechnisch wirklich so kommt wie angekündigt....nennt mich nicht Weichei, aber das muss nicht sein




Schließe mich dir an....
Wobei ich bei dem Wetter lieber die Wohnung streiche!Der Umzug geht momentan vor!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (4. April 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Aber Hallo, hast ja schließlich teammäßig davon profitiert, fliegst du halt nächstes Jahr mit, alter Neidhammel.



klaro, fahr ja deshalb auch ein _*Neidville*_!


----------



## Solanum (4. April 2008)

ohne Worte.... 
http://www.wetter.com/v2/index.php?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7002&type=WORLD&id=21574&fdate=20080405

noch plane ich zu kommen....
S lanum


----------



## Cheetah (4. April 2008)

Hallo,
aufgrund der Wetterlage und der Anfragen ob Renate und ich wirklich fahren wollen, bin ich für: 
*Verschieben wir das große Treffen in den Mai*​


----------



## Montana (4. April 2008)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Hallo,
> aufgrund der Wetterlage und der Anfragen ob Renate und ich wirklich fahren wollen, bin ich für:
> *Verschieben wir das große Treffen in den Mai*​



.... dann könnt ihr ja Sonntag zur CTF nach Wehr kommen.  

Schönes Wochenende an Alle


----------



## sun909 (4. April 2008)

Hi,
also ich bin auch raus 

Bin noch von Mallorca (=kurze Hose) und dem Sonnenschein von letzter Woche zu verwöhnt, als dass ich mir das Wetter morgen antun muß...

Schade, schade, hatte mich sehr gefreut, die Windecker Trails zu "erfahren". 

Euch viel Spaß!

sun909

P.S. TomSiegburg: Fleißig Streichen, damit du bald wieder für meinen Windschatten trainieren kannst


----------



## sibby08 (4. April 2008)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Hallo,
> aufgrund der Wetterlage und der Anfragen ob Renate und ich wirklich fahren wollen, bin ich für:
> 
> *Verschieben wir das große Treffen in den Mai*​


 
Ich bin auch dafür das ganze zu verschieben.
Es soll ja eine große Sause werden mit gemütlicher Einkehr im Biergarten und so. Bei den Aussichten wird es wohl eher darauf hinauslaufen die Tour zu fahren und anschließend wieder schnell Heim unter die Dusche. 
Zudem könnte ich eh auch nur eingeschränkt teilnehmen  .
Also ich bin auch raus


----------



## Andreas-MTB (4. April 2008)

Ist mir eh schleierhaft wieso daß in so ungemütlichen Monaten stattfnden soll?! Warum nicht August oder September, oder halt Mai? Zu den Daten könnte man sogar ein Grillfest anschließend organisieren. Lokalitäten an der oberen Sieg sollten doch kein Problem sein, oder?


----------



## sibby08 (4. April 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Ist mir eh schleierhaft wieso daß in so ungemütlichen Monaten stattfnden soll?! Warum nicht August oder September, oder halt Mai? Zu den Daten könnte man sogar ein Grillfest anschließend organisieren. Lokalitäten an der oberen Sieg sollten doch kein Problem sein, oder?


 
Ist ja fast zeitgleich zum letzten Jahr, nur mit dem Unterschied das in 2007 der April wohl der schönste Monat im ganzen Jahr war.
Mit dem Grillen hat was  .


----------



## Blut Svente (4. April 2008)

liebe leute jetzt nicht kneifen! ich war im november mit dem löwen da oben unterwegs bei richtig sch*** wetter und wir hatten richtig spaß!!!
ich selbst kann morgen nicht. die racer wissen warum 
LGS


----------



## Merlin (4. April 2008)

Leute, ich reiche ebenfalls meinen Rücktritt ein. Die Motivations-Aussichtskurve war eh mies, der Schweinehund diesmal verdammt mächtig und es scheinen morgen auch nicht mehr sooo viele Leute am Start zu sein.

Ich plädiere ebenfalls für einen Alternativtermin!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (5. April 2008)

Hallo ihr alle,

Eitorf ist derzeit regenfrei! Gemäß Regenradar scheint das schlimmste hinter uns zu liegen. Gut, die Temperatur könnte ruhig zweistellig sein, aber dafür sind wir ja viele   

http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/index.php?k=wett&itemid=10181

cu


----------



## Tazz (5. April 2008)

*Team III und Außenstelle sind raus ...... *

Sorry,  aber wir wollen einen *Ersatztermin *



IM SOMMER BEI SONNENSCHEIN UND SUPER GEILEN TEMPERATUREN    

oder aber es gibt Punkte 

Grüße, und dem Rest der da fährt mächtig viel Spaß


----------



## ultra2 (5. April 2008)

Nach Durchsicht aller zur Verfügung stehender Regenradars...

...TEAM III ist raus. 

Wir sind den ganzen WP bei diesem Wetter gefahren. Jetzt müßen wir das nicht mehr. Tut mir leid Pierre für die Mühe aber ca. 100 Km mit dem Auto um im Regen auf Forstautobahnen mit dem Rad zu fahren?  Nö.

Ich bin für eine Terminverschiebung.


----------



## Postmann (5. April 2008)

ich bin auf jeden fall dabei. Bis gleich.


----------



## 2dangerbiker (5. April 2008)

Sorry, aber das Wetter.
Ich bleibe zu Hause.
Vielleicht können wir das grosse Treffen in ein paar Wochen neustarten.
Alle die noch Fahren viel Spass


----------



## Anfaenger64 (5. April 2008)

Schade, ihr habt alle was verpasst. 13 wasserfeste Biker haben sich eingefunden, und es war eine schöne Tour, die Trails waren gut befahrbar. Naja, in Windeck gäbe es keine MTBler wenn so ein bissle Regen die Trails zerstören könnte  
Musste mich leider nach 2 Std verabschieden wegen kaputter Hinterbremse     

Bis vielleicht beim nächsten Treff


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. April 2008)

An die Teilnehmer, ich bin Stolz auf euch.  

Wir sind fast alle Windeck-Trails gefahren, es war zwar Nass, aber ich bin diese Runde schön unter schlimmeren Bedingungen gefahren.

Hat Spaß gemacht, ich pack gleich mal ein-zwei Bilder rein.
Jetzt gehts in die Wanne

Den ersten Milchkaffee hatte ich.


----------



## bjoern_3 (5. April 2008)

Ein großes Dankeschön für diese Tour, hat mal richtig Spass gemacht und es hat sich alle mal gelohnt das Wetter in kauf zu nehmen. Wenn Ihr mich noch mal mitnehmt dann komme ich das nächste mal gerne wieder mit.  

Gruß Björn (der Dreckspatz)


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. April 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Ist mir eh schleierhaft wieso daß in so ungemütlichen Monaten stattfnden soll?!


 
Weil ich dann nicht kann ! 
Schlechtes Wetter kann man im August auch erwischen.
War ja auch freiwilige Teilnahme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (5. April 2008)

...Tja, hat auch mal was für sich unter solchen Bedingungen   mit entsprechenden wetterfesten Bikern Trails  zu fahren; die restlichen von den 35 gemeldeten habe jedenfalls etwas verpaßt.
Danke an den Initiator dieses Treffens und viel Spaß  beim Rennen in Koblenz.
Die Troisdorfer Fraktion hat aber dann dann statt "Giom-Express" den mit den Sitzbänken  auf Schienen nachhause genommen.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (5. April 2008)

Es war ganz gut, das wir nicht so viele waren. Wir konnten dann die Trails zügig durchfahren. Mit dehm Matsch kommt auch nicht jeder zurecht.
Aber alles zusammen genommen eine sehr schöne Tour. Danke !!!!!


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. April 2008)

Ich habe gerade in der Sieg Perle ein paar Neo Überschuhe abgeholt, vermißt sie noch keiner ?


----------



## bjoern_3 (5. April 2008)

born 2bike wild schrieb:


> ...Tja, hat auch mal was für sich unter solchen Bedingungen   mit entsprechenden wetterfesten Bikern Trails  zu fahren; die restlichen von den 35 gemeldeten habe jedenfalls etwas verpaßt.
> Danke an den Initiator dieses Treffens und viel Spaß  beim Rennen in Koblenz.
> Die Troisdorfer Fraktion hat aber dann dann statt "Giom-Express" den mit den Sitzbänken  auf Schienen nachhause genommen.



Ist vielleicht auch besser gewesen, wir sind noch  richtig nass  geworden . Es hat gar nicht mehr aufgehört zu regnen  

Wollte noch fragen wie ich an die Bilder kommen könnte die gemacht worden sind?


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. April 2008)

Die was sind schick ich dir. Brauche dann deine E-Mail Adresse.
Ich bin nach der Tour auch noch richtig nass geworden, in meiner Badewanne


----------



## bjoern_3 (5. April 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Die was sind schick ich dir. Brauche dann deine E-Mail Adresse.
> Ich bin nach der Tour auch noch richtig nass geworden, in meiner Badewanne



die habe ich mir dann doch gespart (bei solch einem Wetter) wofür baden da stell ich mich doch in den Garten 
die Bilder kannst Du bitte an [email protected] mailen (dafür schon einmal Dankeschön im Voraus)
so und jetzt falle ich nur noch ins Bett. 
bis die Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (6. April 2008)

kannst du mir die fotos auch mailen? Ich verteile meine fotos morgen auch.


----------



## Beach90 (6. April 2008)

Fands auch sehr gelungen gestern. Auch wenn mein innerer Schweinehund mich nicht noch ne Runde fahren lassen wollte


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. April 2008)

und hier die Fotos:


----------



## flämischer löwe (6. April 2008)

P.S.

Daumen drücken von Euch hat nicht ganz gereicht für heute. Die letzte Runde mußte ich mein Rad komplett schieben, da ich vorne Platt gefahren    habe. Sonst wäre ich wohl 7. geworden.

Schöne Grüße noch mal an alle Teilnehmer und bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## Delgado (7. April 2008)

Geile Tour am Samstag  

Glückwunsch nochmal an Alle und Danke an Pierre.

Hat sich wieder mal gelohnt den Schweinehund zu erschlagen  


Gruß Micha



PS: Meine Bremsgummis waren an der Burgruine Windeck komplett runter gebremst; Aber danach hatte ich sie eh nicht mehr gebraucht. Heimweg war komplett bergauf


----------



## Postmann (7. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

erst einmal Danke an Pierre den Guide, einfach eine super Tour!!! Dann RESPEKT an alle die da waren trotz des Wetters. Es war einfach super geil!!

Und für alle die nicht da waren: Selbst Schuld!!    

Hier ein paar Fotos: (Ihr könnt sie Euch auch unter folgendem Link in Originalgröße anschauen: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/21674)

Hier gibt es auch ein Video dazu www.wendelers.de/images/großes_Treffen.mp4 (ist aber 7 MB groß und im mp4 Format).


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. April 2008)

Es geht wieder los.
Am Sonntag den ........................

Quatsch, was anderes !! 

Ich habe noch ein paar *ÜBERSCHUHE *in meiner Garage ???


----------



## asphaltjunkie (19. April 2008)

Hi ,
ich glaube das sind meine NeoPr. ÜBERSCHUHE. Hatte ich dir aber schon per Mail geschrieben. Am 01.05.2008 bin ich wieder in der Richtung Sieg unterwegs. Mail ob und wo ich die Teil abholen kann.

Gruß [email protected]


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. April 2008)

Ich weis , ich dachte du wolltest sie schon geholt haben.
01.05 Ok
Dreisel, Steinbach Str.40
Sollte ich nicht zuhause sein leg ich sie bei mir auf die Fensterbank.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (25. März 2009)

Wann jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (25. März 2009)

Flame, Flame...


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. März 2009)

*Auch 2009 wirds eins geben: Bin schon am Planen, in den nächsten Tagen habe ich ein Meeting mit dem Wetterfrosch.*


----------



## ultra2 (26. März 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *... in den nächsten Tagen habe ich ein Meeting mit dem Wetterfrosch.*



Dann mal toi toi toi


----------



## joscho (26. März 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> *Auch 2009 wirds eins geben: Bin schon am Planen, in den nächsten Tagen habe ich ein Meeting mit dem Wetterfrosch.*



Gib ihm heftig eine auf die Zwölf - alle die irgendwas mit *dem *Wetter zu tun haben, haben es sich verdient


----------



## Anfaenger64 (14. Mai 2009)

Wir wollen es endlich mal bei schönem Wetter schaffen und deshalb nehme ich mir jetzt einmal den Wettergott zur Brust! 

Geplant ist ein Großes Treffen mit allen am 21.5.09:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6576

Wer kann?

cu
Manni


----------



## Delgado (14. Mai 2009)

Geht's vielleicht 'ne Stunde später?


----------



## Marc B (14. Mai 2009)

Klingt gut, ich checke gleich mal den Termin-Kalender


----------



## Anfaenger64 (15. Mai 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Geht's vielleicht 'ne Stunde später?



Dann wirds aber so früh dunkel


----------



## Tinchen12 (15. Mai 2009)

Uiiiiii, Donnerstags habe ich theoretisch immer frei! Praktisch ist allerdings Vatertag, da muss ich abwarten ob man mir nicht noch einen Dienst aufzwängt.

Und sollte es dann wirklich nicht schneien bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postmann (15. Mai 2009)

OOOooohhh man, da ist Vatertag und ich bin mit Freunden und Verwandten verabredet! 

Geht es nicht am Samstag den 23.05.??

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Anfaenger64 (15. Mai 2009)

Postmann schrieb:


> OOOooohhh man, da ist Vatertag und ich bin mit Freunden und Verwandten verabredet!
> 
> Geht es nicht am Samstag den 23.05.??
> 
> ...



Bering die einfach mit

So, nach langen und zähen Verhandlungen mit dem Wetteramt hier das erste Zwischenergebnis:

http://ksta.de/html/artikel/1238966942397.shtml

Also kein Schneefall in Sicht


----------



## sibby08 (15. Mai 2009)

Hab mich auch mal angemeldet. Denke noch gerne an letztes Jahr zurück, war eine schöne Tour


----------



## ultra2 (15. Mai 2009)

Ich hoffe das trotz der kurzen Vorlaufzeit genügend zusammen kommen. Damit es auch wirklich ein großes Treffen wird.


----------



## Campari79 (15. Mai 2009)

Ach was ein Misst.  Großes Treffen und meine Gabel ist auf dem Postweg zum Service. 

Wenn sie bis dahin wieder da ist, bin ich dabei.  

Gruß,
M


----------



## Anfaenger64 (15. Mai 2009)

Campari79 schrieb:


> Ach was ein Misst.  Großes Treffen und meine Gabel ist auf dem Postweg zum Service.
> 
> Wenn sie bis dahin wieder da ist, bin ich dabei.
> 
> ...



Kein Problem, habe noch 2 Gabeln im Keller. Soll ich dir eine leihen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (16. Mai 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das trotz der kurzen Vorlaufzeit genügend zusammen kommen. Damit es auch wirklich ein großes Treffen wird.


Vielleicht verschiebt ihr das große Treffen ja noch auf ein 'normales' Wochenende. Ich kann an dem Do auch nicht und wollte doch sooo gerne mal das Team III kennenlernen


----------



## rippi3 (16. Mai 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Vielleicht verschiebt ihr das große Treffen ja noch auf ein 'normales' Wochenende. Ich kann an dem Do auch nicht und wollte doch sooo gerne mal das Team III kennenlernen


 - oh Mist, das war nicht Anfänger - das war ich!!


----------



## joscho (16. Mai 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Vielleicht verschiebt ihr das große Treffen ja noch auf ein 'normales' Wochenende. Ich kann an dem Do auch nicht und wollte doch sooo gerne mal das Team III kennenlernen



Ist doch kein Problem - komm einfach hier vorbei


----------



## Tinchen12 (16. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mich mal hinter Wurzel in die Reihe der Teilnehmer eingereiht, aber zu 100% steht das noch nicht fest...


----------



## flämischer löwe (16. Mai 2009)

Schön, so sind wir schon zu 10 !

Wer noch unschlüssig ist, dem sollte das überzeugen.

*Sonneschein*
*Klasse Trails*








*und bestimmt auch lecker Kuchen, Kaffee oder eine Bratwurst!*


----------



## Anfaenger64 (16. Mai 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Schön, so sind wir schon zu 10 !
> 
> Wer noch unschlüssig ist, dem sollte das überzeugen.
> 
> ...




Klasse! Inkl. den "Vielleichts" sind wir schon beim ersten Dutzend! Langsam wirds also gross...

Und das hier nehmen wir auch mit:




und das:




...und das -äh- die:





Also nix wie anmelden!


----------



## Anfaenger64 (18. Mai 2009)

Na gut, das Wanderwegschild verspricht mehr als es hält...

Ich vermisse: 

die 2. Hälfte Team III

Die Sieglinde-Fraktion

Die Naafbachmatschfahrer

div. Bonner

Die meisten Köfo's

Wie schauts???


----------



## sun909 (18. Mai 2009)

Hi,
wir schauen mit Sorgen auf den Wetterbericht, wenn ich mal für einen Teil der Bonner sprechen darf... 

Der ist euch z.Zt. noch nicht freundlich gesinnt. Wir hatten den Tag eigentlich fest eingeplant 

Daumen drücken!

schönen gruß
sun909


----------



## Anfaenger64 (18. Mai 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wir schauen mit Sorgen auf den Wetterbericht, wenn ich mal für einen Teil der Bonner sprechen darf...
> 
> Der ist euch z.Zt. noch nicht freundlich gesinnt. Wir hatten den Tag eigentlich fest eingeplant
> ...



Keine Sorge: der Biergarten ist überdacht


----------



## Delgado (18. Mai 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Keine Sorge: der Biergarten ist überdacht



Warm is da auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (18. Mai 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Na gut, das Wanderwegschild verspricht mehr als es hält...
> 
> Ich vermisse:
> 
> ...


 
Aufgrund räumlicher Nähe Zähle ich mich auch mal zur Sieglinde Fraktion - also vertreten . Aber Du hast recht, da gibt es noch Soka70, Andreas-MTB, -Ines-, RaceforHills, Frau P., Kalinka, Wingover und und und.....


----------



## soka70 (18. Mai 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Aufgrund räumlicher Nähe Zähle ich mich auch mal zur Sieglinde Fraktion - also vertreten . Aber Du hast recht, da gibt es noch Soka70, Andreas-MTB, -Ines-, RaceforHills, Frau P., Kalinka, Wingover und und und.....




... ich würde ja sehr gerne, aber ich hab echt ein wenig Respekt vor denen da an der oberen Sieg, die fahren immer so schnell und so deftige Trails, kämpfe noch ein wenig mit mir....

Evtl. bleibe ich einfach in dem netten Biergarten in Schladern sitzen, passt ja auch zur "Sieglinde Fraktion"


----------



## Tinchen12 (18. Mai 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Aufgrund räumlicher Nähe Zähle ich mich auch mal zur Sieglinde Fraktion - also vertreten



Na, dann wären wir schon einmal zwei. Die Sieglinde ist nicht fern von meiner Haustür...


----------



## soka70 (18. Mai 2009)

Oh je, ich hab`s getan, bin dabei!!!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (18. Mai 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> ... ich würde ja sehr gerne, aber ich hab echt ein wenig Respekt vor denen da an der oberen Sieg, die fahren immer so schnell und so deftige Trails, kämpfe noch ein wenig mit mir....
> 
> Evtl. bleibe ich einfach in dem netten Biergarten in Schladern sitzen, passt ja auch zur "Sieglinde Fraktion"


 beim ersten mal hast du doch auch Tapfer durchgehalten


----------



## Marc B (18. Mai 2009)

Hm, muss wahrscheinlich einen Job erledigen Viel Spaß euch allen!


----------



## Tazz (18. Mai 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Na gut, das Wanderwegschild verspricht mehr als es hält...
> 
> Ich vermisse:
> 
> ...



Ich bin hier 

.........und der joscho ist auch gerade online  .............äh sag mal  ist der Biergarten in der mitte von der Tour 

 und warum sind eure Frauen nicht angemeldet ????



Grüße
Renate


----------



## Anfaenger64 (19. Mai 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ich bin hier
> 
> .........und der joscho ist auch gerade online  .............äh sag mal  ist der Biergarten in der mitte von der Tour
> 
> ...



OK, am Ende der Tour gibts nochmal einen Kaffee oder ein Weizen, versprochen! Danach gehts 2km flach zum Treffpunkt zurück.

MEIN Rippi erfährt leider erst heute ob sie kann oder nicht. Die anderen Rippis: k.A.

TRIATHLON-AS Daniela muss sich einfach noch anmelden


----------



## joscho (19. Mai 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Na gut, das Wanderwegschild verspricht mehr als es hält...
> 
> Ich vermisse:
> 
> ...



Ob ich dies mal dabei sein werde, weiß ich immer noch nicht - aber wohl eher nicht. Der Termin ist einfach sehr ungünstig für mich. 
Aber der größte Teil des Teams (inkl. unserer Außenstelle love) wird ja anwesend sein 

Viel Spaß Euch
joerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tinchen12 (19. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mich wieder abgemeldet. Ich muss arbeiten


----------



## Anfaenger64 (19. Mai 2009)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich wieder abgemeldet. Ich muss arbeiten


----------



## Redfraggle (19. Mai 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Na gut, das Wanderwegschild verspricht mehr als es hält...
> 
> Ich vermisse:
> 
> ...



Hatte letztes Wochenende Fortbildung und werde den freien Tag endlich mal ausschlafen,schade eigentlich!
Euch viel Spaß und gutes Wetter!
Grüße Barbara


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. Mai 2009)

Pause in der Siegperle ??




Hab uns schon angemeldet !!!


----------



## Anfaenger64 (19. Mai 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Pause in der Siegperle ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Passt gut! Obwohl ich den Ausklang am Siegufer in der Löwenburg auch nicht übel finde


----------



## Anfaenger64 (19. Mai 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Hatte letztes Wochenende Fortbildung und werde den freien Tag endlich mal ausschlafen,schade eigentlich!
> Euch viel Spaß und gutes Wetter!
> Grüße Barbara




Hallo Barbara, schade eigentlich dass mir die Beruhigung einer _Privatmasseurin_ unterwegs fehlen wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (19. Mai 2009)

Okey bin bei *nicht* miesem Wetter auch dabei ........


----------



## Anfaenger64 (19. Mai 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Okey bin bei *nicht* miesem Wetter auch dabei ........



Du bist auch bei Regen Willkommen !


----------



## sibby08 (19. Mai 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Du bist auch bei Regen Willkommen !


 
Sag ihr einfach das sie den ersten Latte Macchiato bekommt, ich glaube das reicht zur Überzeugung


----------



## Anfaenger64 (19. Mai 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Sag ihr einfach das sie den ersten Latte Macchiato bekommt, ich glaube das reicht zur Überzeugung



Wenn es hilft bekommt sie von JEDEM einen Latte Macho


----------



## sun909 (20. Mai 2009)

tja,
ich bin leider raus für morgen. Das Wetter für nachmittags animiert mich gerade nicht so, nach dem vor mir liegenden Abend diese Art der Kopfschmerzbewältigung von Köln aus anzutreten...

Drücke euch aber die Daumen, dass die Wetterfee sich mal wieder völlig vertan hat  !

grüße
sun909


----------



## soka70 (20. Mai 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Okey bin bei *nicht* miesem Wetter auch dabei ........


 
... schließe mich der klugen Tazz an! Sollte es in den Morgenstunden bereits regnen, bin ich auch raus!!!! Sorry....


----------



## Wurzel glätter (20. Mai 2009)

Um auch noch die Letzten zu überzeugen: in der Siegperle wird Morgen den ganzen Tag gegrillt also gibt es auf jeden fall ein Lecker Würstchen


----------



## ultra2 (20. Mai 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> ... schließe mich der klugen Tazz an! Sollte es in den Morgenstunden bereits regnen, bin ich auch raus!!!! Sorry....



Ja Sonja, so werden wir es auch handhaben. Wenns schon nach Regen aussieht, spare ich mir die knapp 50 Min. Anfahrt mit dem Auto.

Von den Anmeldungen her wird es wohl auch eher ein "kleines Treffen".

Für ein wirklich "Großes Treffen" muß die Vorlaufzeit auch groß genug sein.

Quasi jetzt ausschreiben für in ca. 3-5 Wochen. Ich wäre auf jeden Fall für einen weiteren Versuch. Aber wie erwähnt nicht kurzfristig. Das Langfristige hat ja beim ersten Mal auch gut geklappt. Ausser für den Flamen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. Mai 2009)

Da hier einer nach dem anderen sich abmeldet überlege ich morgen doch in Rodheim zufahren.
Normal essen kann ich ja auch wieder.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (20. Mai 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ja Sonja, so werden wir es auch handhaben. Wenns schon nach Regen aussieht, spare ich mir die knapp 50 Min. Anfahrt mit dem Auto.
> 
> Von den Anmeldungen her wird es wohl auch eher ein "kleines Treffen".
> 
> ...


Also noch einen Termin für dieses Jahr zu finden wird schwer der ist ja auch schon zimlich spät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (20. Mai 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Also noch einen Termin für dieses Jahr zu finden wird schwer der ist ja auch schon zimlich spät



Also ich fahre morgen auf alle Fälle. Auch bei Regen, da ich 

1) frei habe 
2) kein anderes Event stört 
3) wieder einigermaßen gesund bin 
4) es keinen Dauerregen geben wird 
5) ich mich über ein paar Mitfahrer freue 

Gestern war ich im Gewitter in der WH und es hat trotzdem (oder gerade deshalb?) Spass gemacht!


----------



## ultra2 (20. Mai 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Also noch einen Termin für dieses Jahr zu finden wird schwer ...



Ja, es klingt bei euch häufig so, glaube ich aber nicht.


----------



## flämischer löwe (20. Mai 2009)

21.06 Rodheim
24.05 Solingen
31.05 Betzdorf
07.06 DM Garmisch
*11.06 ........... ??????*
13.06 Willingen
14.06 Rhens
20.06 B.Gladbach
21.06 Kandrich
28.06 BL Wetter 

*usw. *
*Ich glaubs schon !!*


----------



## ultra2 (20. Mai 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> 21.06 Rodheim
> 24.05 Solingen
> 31.05 Betzdorf
> 07.06 DM Garmisch
> ...



Also erstmal klären ob in den Sommerferien (02.07 - 14.08) oder danach?

Am besten per Umfrage (so wie bei den Kalenderbildchen) mit Terminnennung. Also Termin a: 11.07.09 oder Termin b: 22.08.09. Nur so als Beispiel. Bei beiden Terminen wäre die Vorlaufzeit mehr als ausreichend und es vermutlich noch warm und lang genug hell. 

Komm Löwe mach mal.

Ach ja, es sollte schon ein Termin sein wo du auch kannst.


----------



## Wurzel glätter (20. Mai 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> 21.06 Rodheim
> 24.05 Solingen
> 31.05 Betzdorf
> 07.06 DM Garmisch
> ...


wenigstens einer


----------



## ultra2 (20. Mai 2009)

Probleme mit dem Rücken, schlechte Wetteraussichten...

...sorry ich bin raus.


----------



## Tazz (20. Mai 2009)

Das wäre sicher super mit euch geworden 

aber ich muß leider auch passen 



*Schade ​*
Allen die morgen doch fahren sollten wünsche ich viel Spaß 


Grüße
Tazz


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (21. Mai 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Das wäre sicher super mit euch geworden
> 
> aber ich muß leider auch passen
> 
> ...



...et sick janz doll, dat is äver schad


----------



## Anfaenger64 (21. Mai 2009)

born 2bike wild schrieb:


> ...et sick janz doll, dat is äver schad



Hä is drüsch

Nur dä Petrus spillt Theater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (21. Mai 2009)

born 2bike wild schrieb:


> ...et sick janz doll, dat is äver schad




jo jo, bin auch raus, sorry!!!!!


----------



## Wurzel glätter (21. Mai 2009)

Sch........ Wetter kommt überhaupt noch jemand


----------



## rippi3 (21. Mai 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> Sch........ Wetter kommt überhaupt noch jemand


 

Manni. 
 Hier ist nämlich trocken


----------



## sibby08 (21. Mai 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> jo jo, bin auch raus, sorry!!!!!


 
Sorry, bin auch raus. Ist mir zu unbeständig. Hatte in den letzten Tagen schon genug Schlamm.
Auf ein nächstes mal


----------



## Wurzel glätter (21. Mai 2009)

na dann zur Not gehts ins Kloster


----------



## Anfaenger64 (21. Mai 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> na dann zur Not gehts ins Kloster



Oh, die Idee haben heute auch alle Katholischen über 100


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzel glätter (21. Mai 2009)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Oh, die Idee haben heute auch alle Katholischen über 100


 Dann Lieber doch nicht


----------



## Anfaenger64 (21. Mai 2009)

So, da hier immer noch nicht der Boden nass geworden ist fahre ich jetzt zum Treffpunkt. Schade, die gestern neu eingebuddelten Pflanzen brauchen sooo dringend Wasser 

cu!


----------



## BulliOlli (21. Mai 2009)

Hallo Manni,

schade, deine Tour hat sich aber teilnehmertechnisch arg reduziert.

Ich habe heute keine Zeit für eine längere Tour; sonst wäre ich mit dabei gewesen. 

Viel Spaß auf den Trails im schönen Windecker Ländchen und im (fast noch schöneren) Elmore's


----------



## Tazz (21. Mai 2009)

So was blödes ........ auf´s Wetter ist auch kein verlass 

Hier ist es auch nicht am Regnen 

Schei.. ,euch auf jedenfall viel Spaß ........... ich fahre hier was mit den Jungs  und ärgere mich das ich nicht doch zu euch gekommen bin


----------



## Anfaenger64 (21. Mai 2009)

Tja, nun ist das Große Treffen wohl ins Wasser gefallen

Apropos Wasser: kein Tropfen Regen und immer über 20 grad waren jetzt wahrlich kein Grund fern zu bleiben...
So ärgert sich Tazz wohl zurecht...

Die eisernen 5 Mitfahrer waren pünktlich am Treffpunkt, und so rollten wir langsam los. Der erste Trail war ein wenig zugewachsen, aber nach intensiver Zeckenentferung bleibt nur noch das leichte Brennnesselkribbeln übrig...am Heilbrunnen haben wir den "Vätern" ein wenig bei der Vorbereitung ihrer Party zugesehen. Als sie Cola-Kästen anschleppten, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen zu fragen "ob auch Frauen eingeladen sind" was zu großer Empörung führte...

Oben beim Sendemast dann die erste Sonne, die uns für den Rest des Tages dann treu blieb.








In der Siegperle gab es Grillwurst und andere Leckereien wie z.B. ein paar Rippis 
Max stiess noch zu uns und wir eroberten alle gemeinsam die Burg. 





Nach dem Hoppengartentrail ging es dann zurück nach Herchen, von wo Max und ich noch eine Sonderschleife zogen. Gegen 16:10 waren wir völlig ausgemergelt (kein Wunder, wer kann schon von 2 Grillwürstchen satt werden) am Treffpunkt zurück.




Danke an alle MitfahrerInnen für den schönen Vatertag!


----------



## flämischer löwe (21. Mai 2009)

Ja, hat spaß gemacht. 
Danke für die Wurst
Durch den Philosophen Trail müßen wir mal mit dem Freischneider durch.


----------



## Tinchen12 (21. Mai 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Durch den Philosophen Trail müßen wir mal mit dem Freischneider durch.



Es war also das Vortreffen zum großen Treffen um zu schauen ob die Trails auch alle fahrbar sind


----------



## Wurzel glätter (21. Mai 2009)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Es war also das Vortreffen zum großen Treffen um zu schauen ob die Trails auch alle fahrbar sind


nein noch eins gibt es dieses Jahr nicht
war aber echt toll und bin FROH nicht abgesagt zu haben!!!
gehe mir jetzt in der Siegperle ein zweites Grillwürstchen holen damit das mit dem sattmachen doch noch klappt!


----------



## Tazz (21. Mai 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> nein noch eins gibt es dieses Jahr nicht




tze tze tze ........ Oller Spielverderber !


----------



## Tinchen12 (21. Mai 2009)

Wurzel glätter schrieb:


> nein noch eins gibt es dieses Jahr nicht



Wir können dem ganzen auch einfach einen anderen Namen geben wenn ihr nicht noch ein "großes Treffen" wollt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

